# Need info on curved shears



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Hi, I Need info on shears.
> 
> I'm interested in getting curved ones for my toy poodle, my handler suggests to get shears similar to the ones she has who are 10" inches in size.
> 
> ...


Truthfully I prefer the smaller shears for my Tpoos. I have some 10 inch curved and straight ones but I rarely use them on my dogs. I always find myself going back to my cheap 6 and 7 inch ones. I find that with the longer ones I have to be very careful and watch where the entire length of the shear is, because certain areas that I don't want cut will be in the way. The 10 inch shears are longer than my largest Tpoo is tall and only 1 inch shorter than she is long (wow that sounded confusing!). Basically they are pretty much as big as my largest Tpoo and bigger than my other two so you can probably see why I would run into problems when using them. So like I said I prefer the smaller ones. Don't get me wrong, I love my Titan Poodle shears but they are just not practical to use on my tiny ones. 

As for the difference there are a lot. Geib has so many different types of shears and all if them have their own advantages and disadvantages. My suggestion would be to contact someone with the company and see if they can help you with deciding which ones would suit your needs best.
A lot of it personal preference too, that is why it's so nice to be able to try them out first to make sure you will like them and that they fit your hand properly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I prefer shorter shears too - I am a very amateur groomer, but I find my 6-7 inch curved shears are perfect for shaping ankles and top knot on Poppy (toy), and for blending legs into body. I think professionals like bigger shears because they cut more at a time and speed the work up, if you have the skill to handle them. I am safer with the shorter ones!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

HI! Saphire! Remember me on that other forum? I am aka Doberluv and now have two toy Poodles. I think of you and Pompadour often.


When I first got my two toy Poodle puppies, the breeder sent me to a friend in the Poodle club who is a groomer. She advised me on what equipment to get. So, the curved sheers are 6 1/2 inches. I can't imagine clipping them all over with something larger. It would seem very awkward. And the curved part wouldn't match up with their bodies I don't think. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Truthfully I prefer the smaller shears for my Tpoos. I have some 10 inch curved and straight ones but I rarely use them on my dogs. I always find myself going back to my cheap 6 and 7 inch ones. I find that with the longer ones I have to be very careful and watch where the entire length of the shear is, because certain areas that I don't want cut will be in the way. The 10 inch shears are longer than my largest Tpoo is tall and only 1 inch shorter than she is long (wow that sounded confusing!). Basically they are pretty much as big as my largest Tpoo and bigger than my other two so you can probably see why I would run into problems when using them. So like I said I prefer the smaller ones. Don't get me wrong, I love my Titan Poodle shears but they are just not practical to use on my tiny ones.
> 
> As for the difference there are a lot. Geib has so many different types of shears and all if them have their own advantages and disadvantages. My suggestion would be to contact someone with the company and see if they can help you with deciding which ones would suit your needs best.
> A lot of it personal preference too, that is why it's so nice to be able to try them out first to make sure you will like them and that they fit your hand properly.
> ...



Yeah, the handler's shears are almost as tall as him, he is almost 27 cm tall.

I use my 5" shears on him but the blade is only 2" while is handy for the legs, elbows, rossettes and other small areas, is very hard to use it for the jacket, chest and tummy since they are too short and the hair looks uneven. 


I will try to ask the company about the difference, however I don't think it would be possible to test them before buying them because no one sells them retail were I live.




fjm said:


> I prefer shorter shears too - I am a very amateur groomer, but I find my 6-7 inch curved shears are perfect for shaping ankles and top knot on Poppy (toy), and for blending legs into body. I think professionals like bigger shears because they cut more at a time and speed the work up, if you have the skill to handle them. I am safer with the shorter ones!


Thanks, how long is the blade of the 7" shears?

The bigger shears theory sounds logical, I have rarely seen my handler using small shears, if she uses them is only for tiny details, she prefers to use the big shear.

She also used to groom two female standard poodles.



Poodlebeguiled said:


> HI! Saphire! Remember me on that other forum? I am aka Doberluv and now have two toy Poodles. I think of you and Pompadour often.
> 
> 
> When I first got my two toy Poodle puppies, the breeder sent me to a friend in the Poodle club who is a groomer. She advised me on what equipment to get. So, the curved sheers are 6 1/2 inches. I can't imagine clipping them all over with something larger. It would seem very awkward. And the curved part wouldn't match up with their bodies I don't think.
> ...


Ah, Doverlov!, yes I rememberf you, I haven't being too mush in forums lately because of my university and some health issues I had but I'm mush better now.

Good thing to know you also have poodles too, how old they are? 


Getting advise from a groomer of the poodle club sounds neat, how long is the blade of a 6 1/2 " shear?

The ones from my handler are around 5" long.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

> Ah, Doverlov!, yes I rememberf you, I haven't being too mush in forums lately because of my university and some health issues I had but I'm mush better now.
> 
> Good thing to know you also have poodles too, how old they are?
> 
> ...



The blade on my 6 1/2 curved shears is 3 3/4" (just a hair's breadth under) I measured from the apex of the two blades to the tip.

Yes, after looking at pictures of Pompadour and lots of other Poodles, that helped push me over the edge into Poodleitis in a big way. At first I was thinking mini, but decided a toy would be best for me. I had thought and thought, studied, researched and finally made the plunge. So, I got two from different litters when they were 8 weeks. I wasn't planning on two, but decided on it. They are now 5 months and a week old and just as cute as can be.

I'm glad you're doing better health wise. It sounds like you're very busy with school. I'm glad to see you on this forum because I don't spend any time on the other one lately. I look forward to seeing more posts from you.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Geib makes great shears. The Gators are on the lower end of their price range, but great to start with. They have regular shanks, now to explain that. Short shanked shears are shorter between the finger holes and where the cutting edge starts; the Gators are longer and have more length in that area. Short shanked shears take less effort to open and close. I have several pair of Geib shears myself.

As for size, you DO NOT WANT a 9 or 10" shear for a toy. Too big. 6" or 6.5" would be perfect. Do you ever attend any dog shows with your handler? In the US there are often vendors at the shows that sell shears and it is much nicer to pick up the shears and see how they feel in your hand and then put them down again when you find out they are $400. lol But there is a wide price range and decent shears can be found for a very reasonable price. If you have questions about Geib shears, why not call them and ask. They are very nice people, at least at the groom shows, and should be happy to answer your questions. They have a website, Geib Buttercut this link should get you to where you would start looking. Good luck.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> The blade on my 6 1/2 curved shears is 3 3/4" (just a hair's breadth under) I measured from the apex of the two blades to the tip.
> 
> Yes, after looking at pictures of Pompadour and lots of other Poodles, that helped push me over the edge into Poodleitis in a big way. At first I was thinking mini, but decided a toy would be best for me. I had thought and thought, studied, researched and finally made the plunge. So, I got two from different litters when they were 8 weeks. I wasn't planning on two, but decided on it. They are now 5 months and a week old and just as cute as can be.
> 
> I'm glad you're doing better health wise. It sounds like you're very busy with school. I'm glad to see you on this forum because I don't spend any time on the other one lately. I look forward to seeing more posts from you.



That's neat! welcome to the poodle side, my vet says poodles behave like small children instead of acting like dogs, LOL :angel:

Your little poodles are so adorable, the small ears are irresistable, hopefully I will post more pics of Pompadour soon.

Thanks for the info of your shears.





loves said:


> Geib makes great shears. The Gators are on the lower end of their price range, but great to start with. They have regular shanks, now to explain that. Short shanked shears are shorter between the finger holes and where the cutting edge starts; the Gators are longer and have more length in that area. Short shanked shears take less effort to open and close. I have several pair of Geib shears myself.
> 
> As for size, you DO NOT WANT a 9 or 10" shear for a toy. Too big. 6" or 6.5" would be perfect. Do you ever attend any dog shows with your handler? In the US there are often vendors at the shows that sell shears and it is much nicer to pick up the shears and see how they feel in your hand and then put them down again when you find out they are $400. lol But there is a wide price range and decent shears can be found for a very reasonable price. If you have questions about Geib shears, why not call them and ask. They are very nice people, at least at the groom shows, and should be happy to answer your questions. They have a website, Geib Buttercut this link should get you to where you would start looking. Good luck.


Thanks for the info, I will try to email them.

Yeah, they were other types of geib at amazon but the different types are confusing, a staring point quality sounds nice mostly whe I have to pay shipping to a different country and those shipping prices can be almost the same price as the item. 

Sadly they aren't any vendors of grooming tools atr dog shows, the dog shows from here are very small like two shows in a year and around 30 dogs in each most of them are from visitors from other countries.

Most of the breeds from owners who live here are short haired who don't need too mush grooming like rotweilers and boxers, and they are big reasons for that.

Is mush harder when they aren't grooming schools, so to learn complex grooming you have to go outside (or learn from someone who did) , that's why there are so few people who can do a good job.

Most of the people who attend "dog grooming salons" only use electrical clippers and can't even do something decent, they just shave down the dog compleatly using a 10 blade ... they don't even know there's an option of using shears, the few ones who do use thinning shears for humans but do a very poor job

Is just ignorance since most of this people maybe worked in the past wit humans but don't even have a talent to work wit animals, I have heard many stories of dogs who came back full of ticks or even harmed by the "groomer" since many beat them with their hands because they don't have patience wit animals or harm them wit the clippers resulted in bloody cuts, these "salons" aren't happy places at all.

People are actually shocked when they found out we use shears to shape Pompadour pompoms, they think is only done wit clippers.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh my! Then it is best that you groom her yourself. Or move to the States.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

loves said:


> Oh my! Then it is best that you groom her yourself. Or move to the States.


Yeah that's what I do, only my handler, a handler who is best friends of her and me touch Pompadour, I'm too afraid to let one of those "groomers" land a finger in him.

Hopefully someday I can go to another country to study grooming more deply  

Anyways, my handler says that now I have to get shears for my own, so that will be a nice way to continue to improve.


----------

